# Some pictures of my company



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2009)

just some pictures i snap with my cellphone throughout the days, of my company right outside of Pittsburgh PA


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2009)

My daily driver


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2009)

not sure why some pictures came out smaller than other but i still think you can get the idea. started this company when i was 18 and a 10 thousand dollar loan 4 years later this is how far i got it. still missing pictures of my grapple truck ill snap some tomorrow its a 2007 international


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Nov 25, 2009)

whereabouts around pittsburgh are you.

I work in the North Hills and live By tarentum


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2009)

mcdonald pa zip code 15057 we come out your way every now and then.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 25, 2009)

nice setup young fella. good luck with it.


----------



## tjbier (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats on your success!! Looks like a nice operation!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 25, 2009)

mattfr12 said:


> mcdonald pa zip code 15057 we come out your way every now and then.



Hey if you ever have a load of wood you need to get rid of, let me know. I live just outside of Greentree.


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice stuff/outfit.


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2009)

MofoG23 said:


> Hey if you ever have a load of wood you need to get rid of, let me know. I live just outside of Greentree.




if you can get it thiers tons at our shop its even seperated we usually just give it away we dont have enough room to store it we have a one acre lot stacked with logs


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice pictures, what did you start with, with 10k? you obliviously did well!


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Nice pictures, what did you start with, with 10k? you obliviously did well!



i had few saws and some climbing gear. because tree work is all i ever have done. i borrowed 10k from my grandparents to get a dump truck and a chipper the dump was a 1990 dodge power ram. and the chipper was a vermeer 1250BC with a ford gas engine on it. got them both for a little under 10 grand. used just that for over a year and kept upgrading since.

my dads friend owned a tree service and i use to work for him in the summers since i was probably 15. started climbing pines and other easier trees when i was 16-17. he retired when he was almost 60 and thats when i decided to start my own.

as far as doing well ya this buisness has been good to me it completly supports my family. we can usually work year round without running out. gets slow for about a month around xmas but other than that we are lucky to have the work to keep fulltime employees. 

i made alot of friends working for other companies and thats where i got most of the crew. when i was first getting on my feet i worked for the bartlett tree experts. and did my thing only a few days a week.


----------



## deevo (Nov 26, 2009)

mattfr12 said:


> i had few saws and some climbing gear. because tree work is all i ever have done. i borrowed 10k from my grandparents to get a dump truck and a chipper the dump was a 1990 dodge power ram. and the chipper was a vermeer 1250BC with a ford gas engine on it. got them both for a little under 10 grand. used just that for over a year and kept upgrading since.
> 
> my dads friend owned a tree service and i use to work for him in the summers since i was probably 15. started climbing pines and other easier trees when i was 16-17. he retired when he was almost 60 and thats when i decided to start my own.
> 
> ...



Nice equipement and story! Keep up the good work!:greenchainsaw: How's that grinder on the bobcat? Been looking at something similiar to that lately


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 26, 2009)

nice tom trees


----------



## Burvol (Nov 26, 2009)

Dude, that is awesome. I'm glad to see people fulfill their dreams with hard work. You deserve everything you got!


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 26, 2009)

When you started at 18 were you certified and insured?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice setup, man. Good to see hard work paying off. Unlike you, I spent the first for years after HS chasing skirts and getting drunk. lol


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 26, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice setup, man. Good to see hard work paying off. Unlike you, I spent the first for years after HS chasing skirts and getting drunk. lol



Whats wrong with that? LOL


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 26, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Whats wrong with that? LOL



Can't say I blame me either. Lot of good "life experiences". lol


----------



## arborworks1 (Nov 26, 2009)

deevo said:


> Nice equipement and story! Keep up the good work!:greenchainsaw: How's that grinder on the bobcat? Been looking at something similiar to that lately



The bobcat grinder works good for long grinding jobs, its slow but it does a good job. Make sure you keep an eye on hydro temps when using it. And change your fluid alot more often.


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 26, 2009)

deevo said:


> Nice equipement and story! Keep up the good work!:greenchainsaw: How's that grinder on the bobcat? Been looking at something similiar to that lately



ya the grinder works well for the bobcat. when i bought my machine i bought a highflow model giving it more tourqe over a standard flow bobcat. i bought the bobcat with long grinding in mind. turn your radio on and grind all day. thats usually how i set it up do all the cutting during the week and grind on saturday. i always thought of it as a stump grinder than can do alot more than just grind stumps.

best advice i can give you if your planning on getting one is demo them before you buy them. i wasnt happy with alot of the other brands. some of the other brands really limit where you can use it. the bobcat version the machine is really firmly planting when you are grinding and requires the machine not to move whey you grind. 

the bradco pushed the machine around to the left in right leaving turf damage under the machine because it pointed straight off the front.

some of them are just poorly designed and really under powered. but it also depends on the size of your machine and hydralic GPM.


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 26, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> When you started at 18 were you certified and insured?




yes i was able to get insurance, it was very exspensive when i was younger not so bad now. as for being ISA certified i am not. when i worked for bartlett i was going to do it just for a raise, im not sure im that interested in even doing it now. i have never once had a Home owner ask me if i was certified throughout the thousands of jobs we have done. They mainly care about insurance. I think the ISA certification is a good think it sets good standards wich i already work by thats how i was taught. but on the other hand i dont think it would help me make another nickle.


----------



## catman963 (Nov 26, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice setup, man. Good to see hard work paying off. Unlike you, I spent the first for years after HS chasing skirts and getting drunk. lol



:agree2: Thats really awesome that things are working out so well for you!! You gots some darn nice equipment there!!


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 26, 2009)

If any of you guys live close and have some experience i am looking for some help to get through the winter.

also thank you all for the positive comments


----------



## joedodge (Nov 27, 2009)

It's really nice to see someone working hard and reaping the rewards. You look like you care about your equipment too, which helps to translate into customer confidence. Nice job and continued success.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 27, 2009)

mattfr12 said:


> If any of you guys live close and have some experience i am looking for some help to get through the winter.
> 
> also thank you all for the positive comments



oh man. I wish.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Nov 27, 2009)

mattfr12 said:


> If any of you guys live close and have some experience i am looking for some help to get through the winter.
> 
> also thank you all for the positive comments



i think im within an hr of you im always looking for a lil more through the winter.


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice Equipment Matt!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## USAFretired (Dec 2, 2009)

mattfr12 said:


> if you can get it thiers tons at our shop its even seperated we usually just give it away we dont have enough room to store it we have a one acre lot stacked with logs



If you can, PM me with your location. I may need to come and get some wood one of these days. I'm in Washington PA, but I work in RIDC Park off of RT28.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## bulldoglover (Dec 4, 2009)

love the company name!!! Nice to see someone really do well, I can only hope that I am half as successful as you are in the coming years.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 4, 2009)

bulldoglover said:


> love the company name!!! Nice to see someone really do well, I can only hope that I am half as successful as you are in the coming years.



thanks thats actually a picture of my dog on the side of my truck. and as far as you doing well anything is possible. thiers only one way to find out.


----------



## gunnerpgh (Dec 5, 2009)

*Nice company,*

Nice company, I am proud of you. I am in the south hills of pgh and if you get any hardwood in the spring, I am interested in some for my own use for firewood for the house. Save you dumping it and some cash for your pocket! P.M. me if interested.


----------



## KingArbor (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice Duramax


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 11, 2009)

KingArbor said:


> Nice Duramax



thanks thats my work/ fun truck i just put the bully dog programer in it and a 5" mbrp turbo back system on it man that baby rolls.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 11, 2009)

just another picture i snapped with my cell phone yesterday. its getting freaking cold up here it was like 28 degrees when i did this. it was like a 50 foot hemlock. easy stuff


----------

